

Show HN: Disrupt.fm - Music Distribution Via Facebook - dglassan

http://www.disrupt.fm<p>I've been working on Disrupt.fm for about 3 months now and I just launched in Beta about 10 days ago.<p>I'd like to know what you guys think of the idea and any tips on how to market the site to bands. I've been emailing independent and unsigned bands telling them how the site works and I've been getting in contact with a few local bands.<p>Their responses have been mostly positive but I'd like some input on how I can continue to market the site to musicians.
======
dglassan
Clickable: <http://www.disrupt.fm>

